# Spring 2020



## JSDenson07 (Mar 17, 2020)

The front is coming in well and thickening up. I lowered the HOC from 12.7mm to 11mm and love it. Had K31 pop up unexpectedly but went ahead and dug those spots out and reseeded them. Overall super happy with it now to get those spots filled in and maybe let it get some height for the summer.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------

